# found camera - Upper C / Gore



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

*Camera!!!!*

I believe that is my buddy Devan's camera. I paddle a red nomad and he is in a yellow mamba!

Ryan 
303.880.3585


----------



## DevanJohnson (Apr 21, 2011)

It's ours! !! Thank you! We lost this two years ago. Thought it was a goner.

Good karma for you amigo.

Devan Johnson 
720 289 1297
[email protected]


----------

